

U.S. tried Stuxnet-style campaign against North Korea but failed - evilops
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/29/us-usa-northkorea-stuxnet-idUSKBN0OE2DM20150529

======
whoopdedo

        Jim Lewis, an advisor to the U.S. government on 
        cybersecurity issues and a senior fellow at the 
        Center for Strategic and International Studies, 
        said there are limitations to cyber offense.
    
        A cyber attack "is not something you can release 
        and be sure of the results," Lewis said.
    

Which is exactly why they should be banned. The U.S. is putting the security
of my computer at risk for the sake of their diplomatic pissing contests.

------
techdragon
Hard to infect a country that pretty much has no computers. /jk

------
zmonkeyz
Just one of the benefits of running OS/2

